# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Ziekte van Huntington - Artikel

## Agnes574

De ziekte van Huntington 

De ziekte van Huntington is een erfelijke en nog steeds ongeneeslijke neurologische aandoening die geleidelijk hersencellen vernietigt in een hersendeel dat een belangrijke rol speelt in het doorgeven van informatie voor de hogere, meer complexe hersenprocessen, het striatum. De ziekte veroorzaakt een toenemende aftakeling die leidt tot volledige hulpbehoevendheid en kent uiteindelijk een fatale afloop. 
Gemiddeld duurt de ziekte nog 10 to 20 jaar na het verschijnen van de eerste symptomen..
De eerste symptomen treden meestal op tussen 35 en 45, maar ze kunnen ook vroeger of later optreden. De jeugdvorm (juvenile vorm of Westphal variant) begint doorgaans in de tienerjaren. Deze (uiterst zeldzame) vorm kenmerkt zich, in plaats van door onwillekeurige bewegingen, vooral door spierstijfheid.
Men schat dat de ziekte voorkomt bij 7 à 10 per 100.000 mensen. Dat zou betekenen dat er in België tussen 700 en 1000 mensen met de ziekte van Huntington zijn, plus een veelvoud daarvan die mogelijk later de ziekte zullen krijgen.
Het is op dit moment niet mogelijk om de ziekte te genezen of zelfs het verloop af te remmen. Diverse medicijnen kunnen echter enige verlichting geven van de onwillekeurige bewegingen of de geestelijke symptomen. 


Symptomen 
De ziekte valt onder de klasse chorea - afkomstig van het Griekse woord voor dans - en uit zich in drie klassen symptomen. Er treden stoornissen op waarbij de patiënt schokkerige en onvrijwillige bewegingen maakt. Daarnaast veroorzaakt de ziekte ook dementie en treden er soms grote veranderingen op in het gedrag en het karakter van de Huntington-patiënt.
De symptomen die duiden op het begin van de ziekte kunnen erg verschillend zijn. Ze kunnen bestaan uit haast onopvallende, onwillekeurige bewegingen of uit moeilijkheden bij het lopen. Bij andere patiënten begint de ziekte met geheugenverlies, een verandering in de gemoedstoestand of wijzigingen in het karakter. Omdat het soms moeilijk of onmogelijk is de symptomen te herkennen, stelt men de ziekte doorgaans pas vast wanneer het ziekteproces al enige tijd is ingezet. 

Lichamelijke symptomen 
De lichamelijke symptomen zijn aanvankelijk moeilijk waarneembaar. Patiënten lijken vaak rusteloos en zenuwachtig. Deze subtiele bewegingen worden gevolgd door bewegingsonrust in het gezicht en de ledematen, kleine vrij snelle bewegingen of rukjes, een grimas, dronkenmansgang en vermindering van het evenwichtsgevoel. Naarmate de ziekte vordert, worden de onwillekeurige of choreatische bewegingen duidelijker. Bij rustige toestand of tijdens de slaap is de chorea vaak minder opvallend maar ze wordt sterker als de patiënt gespannen is of probeert een bepaalde beweging uit te voeren. Daardoor kunnen alledaagse handelingen, zoals lopen of schrijven, moeilijkheden opleveren. Bij de meeste patiënten wordt de spraak onduidelijker. Die spraakmoeilijkheden kunnen een hinder zijn in het contact: men begrijpt de zieke moeilijk en daardoor lijkt hij/zij soms verwarder dan hij/zij in werkelijkheid is. Ook ontstaan slikstoornissen waardoor de zieke hulp nodig heeft bij het eten. 

Geestelijke symptomen 
De lichamelijk symptomen zijn vaak eerder duidelijk dan de overige symptomen. Het kan gaan om vergeetachtigheid, prikkelbaarheid, onverschilligheid, lusteloosheid, somberheid, een afnemende zorg voor het uiterlijk, vermindering van concentratievermogen, dwangmatig gedrag en problemen met oordelen en beslissen. In een later stadium kunnen voortschrijdende verstandelijke achteruitgang, agressie en/of emotionele labiliteit en soms ook wanen of hallucinaties voorkomen. 

Erfelijk 
George Huntington, een Amerikaanse geneesheer, gaf als eerste een grondige beschrijving van de ziekte in 1872. Hij toonde aan dat de ziekte overgaat van ouder op kind. De ziekte van Huntington wordt veroorzaakt door een afwijkend gen op het 4e chromosoom. Het gen werd pas in 1993 geïdentificeerd.
Het Huntington-gen valt op doordat de letters CAG - cytosine, adenine en guanine - steeds opnieuw herhaald worden, als een plaat die blijft hangen. Bij normale mensen wordt die CAG-keten 30 keer of minder herhaald, bij mensen met het defecte gen is dat 37 keer of meer. Er blijkt een verband te bestaan tussen het aantal herhalingen en het optreden van de ziekte (hoe meer herhalingen hoe sneller de ziekte optreedt). Anderzijds kan het aantal herhalingen in opeenvolgende generaties ook afnemen (en dus een verminderd risico opleveren) of toenemen (een verhoogd risico).

De ziekte van Huntington is een zg. autosomale dominante aandoening.
Indien één van de ouders het afwijkende gen heeft, dan heeft elke zoon of dochter 50% kans de ziekte te erven. 
Met autosomaal wordt bedoeld dat het gen, dat voor de ziekte van Huntington verantwoordelijk is, zich niet op de geslachtschromosomen bevindt, maar op de autosomen. Vandaar dat het tot uiting komen van de ziekte onafhankelijk is van het geslacht.
Dominant houdt in dat het volstaat dat men van één ouder het ziekmakende gen heeft geërfd om de ziekte van Huntington te krijgen. Als iemand het ziekmakende gen heeft geërfd, zal de ziekte, vroeg of laat, zeker optreden. Als men het zieke gen niet heeft geërfd, zal men de ziekte niet krijgen en dus ook niet doorgeven aan zijn kinderen. 

DNA-tests 
Na de ontdekking van het gen werd een DNA-test ontwikkeld waarbij de hoger beschreven herhaling van het CAG-fragment bepaald kan worden. Hiervoor heeft men enkel een bloedstaal van de patiënt nodig. Wanneer de CAG-staart meer dan 40 herhalingen telt, is het zeker dat de persoon drager is van het Huntington-gen. Bij minder dan 30 herhalingen is hij/zij zeker geen drager van het Huntington-gen. Wanneer tussen de 30 en 40 herhalingen gevonden worden, is het nog niet duidelijk wat de betekenis hiervan is.
Het laten uitvoeren van de test heeft echter heel wat implicaties. Als men drager is van de ziekte, wordt men geconfronteerd met de zekerheid ziek te zullen worden. Het feit dat er geen afdoende behandeling bestaat voor de ziekte maakt dit nog extra moeilijk. Ook het tijdstip waarop de ziekte zal optreden en de wijze waarop, blijven onzeker. 
Ook een gunstig resultaat kan heel wat emotionele spanningen teweegbrengen. Men heeft immers al zijn ganse leven geleefd in het licht van het risico. Heel wat beslissingen zijn onherroepelijk genomen, bv. het al dan niet krijgen van kinderen. Ook de omgang met andere familieleden kan worden beïnvloed door de testuitslag.
De psychologische betekenis van de predictieve test en de mogelijke gevolgen van de mededeling van het resultaat maken dat de beslissing om een predictieve test te laten uitvoeren zeker niet ondoordacht mag gebeuren. Als men dan toch tot de test beslist, is het noodzakelijk deze te laten gebeuren onder dsekundige begeleiding. 

De prenatale test 
Behalve de predictieve test is er ook een prenatale test mogelijk met de zg. vlokkentest. Die test wordt afgenomen rond de twaalfde week van de zwangerschap. Men onderzoekt dan het chorionweefsel, een vlokkig weefsel dat zich rond de vrucht gevormd heeft en het voorstadium is van de moederkoek.
Ook deze prenatale test kan nogal wat psychologische gevolgen hebben. Als de risicodragende ouder nog geen predictieve test onderging en er wordt besloten tot de prenatale test, dan moet hij/zij zich er van bewust zijn dat dit ook voor hemzelf/haarzelf diagnostische informatie zal opleveren. Een positieve uitslag betekent immers ook automatisch dat de ouder effectief gen-drager is en dus ziek zal worden.
Indien de uitslag positief is, worden de ouder ook geconfronteerd met de vraag omtrent zwangerschapsonderbreking.
Dit alles moet goed overdacht worden vooraleer men tot een prenatale test overgaat. Ook hier is het dus aangewezen dat een deskundige begeleiding voorzien wordt.
Momenteel loopt in het Centrum voor Menselijke Erfelijkheid in Leuven een onderzoek over de psychosociale, ethische en juridische implicaties van prenataal testen voor Huntington.

website : www.huntington.be,
email : [email protected] 
(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------

